# Pulled pork dry rub



## shamp (Oct 30, 2012)

HI guys,

I found a recipe online about a year ago and have been making changes to it.  I put this on about everything that is pork, besides ribs.

1 cup salt
4 tbsp garlic powder(fresh garlic if you can)
4 tbsp onion powder
2 tbsp ground thyme
2 tbsp ground bay leaves
2 tbsp black pepper
2 tbsp celery seed
2 tbsp  paprika
1-2 tbsp of Caynne pepper (1tbsp gives it jsut a little kick for people who dont like heat)
1-2 tbsp of Jalpeno powder
Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 30, 2012)

It sounds good. Rubs are amazing. You can tweek 1-2 ingredients and completely change it. If you have found sometyhing that YOU really like, that is the way to go.

  Mike


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 30, 2012)

Over 40% salt in your rub, way too much for me, I like to keep salt at about 5% of total ingredients. There is no sugar in your rub, sugar is needed in pork butt rubs for good bark formation, IMHO. I like the inclusion of jalapeno powder for extra flavor and heat.


----------



## shamp (Oct 30, 2012)

Worth a shot, I do notice the bark is not the way I would like but its a great taste.  HOw much sugar should I add to this and what kind?


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 30, 2012)

Shamp said:


> Worth a shot, I do notice the bark is not the way I would like but its a great taste.  HOw much sugar should I add to this and what kind?


I use turbinado sugar in my butt rub,AKA raw sugar. I would use at least 1 cup and given the amount of salt you have maybe 2 cups. 2 cups gets you down to about 23% salt. Add one cup and mix it all together and give it a taste, if you like it stop, if you think it needs more add abit more until it suits your tastes. BTW you may find that you need to add more of some of the other ingredients to adjust the flavor profile.


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

I know this all ready makes alot of rub. I will have enough for a couple months!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 31, 2012)

Shamp, hello and good morning.

What you have mixed has way too much Salt. Cut it down as mentioned and as for the Turbinato(or Brown Sugar works well too), start with a 1/2 cup and work up from there , sugar can overpower the meat too and although sugars are what makes for a good Bark, you don't want it to be like Candy... 

Try Adding a little bit of Ground Cloves to your mix next time ,a tsp. will do. You ,according to your measurements , have around 2-cups of Rub in your mixture (unless you did a multi-batch), so IMHO , I would waste that batch and lower your Sodium-Chloride.

Use the search tool at the top of the page to find Rubs and pick out one or two to try, I'd hate to see you and the family develop High Blood Pressure...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Spices , especially "Chiles" actually help with B/P , I ramped-up the taste of food in which the Nursing home the Wife works . I was Kitchen supervisor and lead Chef for several years and the Geriatrics there gained weight and thrived on the menu.No salt was used in any of my dishes-the only salt they got was what was left on after rinsing the contents of the cans of "whatever" I was cooking. Bland,NO,but Nutritious.

Have fun and as always...


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

I will give that a shot.  I might try a couple different ones next week Sat.  I plan on smoking about 30 lbs of pork.  I will put a different recipe on each one.


----------



## aneander (Jan 5, 2013)

This sounds really good for my pork shoulder I am going to smoke tomorrow.  2 things.

1) for anything with fresh minced garlic, try a find grader.  It releases more of the oils and flavors better (Thanks Rachel Ray)

2) Might try adding some brown sugar instead of the cyan and Jalapeno.  (That's just cuz I prefer sweet over hot)


----------



## aneander (Jan 6, 2013)

I made 1/2 batch of this but cut the salt in half and made up that volume with brown sugar.  Also grated the garlic and some onion.  The rub is a little wet and lumpy but I could eat the stuff with a spoon. Also, left out the cyan and jalapeno.  If anyone else has a variation on this I would love to try it.


----------

